# Deck balister detail



## mindwalker (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm restaining my deck and was hoping to route the detail in the railing ballister a little deeper to avoid sanding it. However, I'm unable to find a bit that will cut this profile. As a matter of reference, the radius of the bead is about 1/16". Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Joe, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joe.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Corob Moulding cutters work Great!*

If you have a table saw you might consider using Corob molding head.
Corob Cutters


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

mindwalker said:


> I'm restaining my deck and was hoping to route the detail in the railing ballister a little deeper to avoid sanding it. However, I'm unable to find a bit that will cut this profile. As a matter of reference, the radius of the bead is about 1/16". Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Might this work, in the right size, along with a V-cutter...? Your shape seems to want two cutters...bead and V...

Grizzly.com

You may have found this already...

Nick


----------

